# Calling All PDF Bangladesh Members - Mod Situation



## jaibi

It appears that there has been a spike in the BD section of abuse and trolling. That's not acceptable anywhere but it seems that this section has been hit harder than usual. Can everyone who browses the BD section the most, especially our Bangladeshi PDF members *kindly tag me in any thread or post that falls off the rails here along with reporting it? *

This is so it's high on the priority! We're revamping the Mod System here but naturally it takes some time until then, please, adopt this approach and I've been reviewing the thread here remarking the problem. We'll sort it out soon, IA. 

Thank you for the patience!

Reactions: Like Like:
31


----------



## KAL-EL

I am not Bangladeshi, but I will be on the lookout.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Valar.

Make somebody dedicated Mod for BD section.

Avicenna gets my vote. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Avicenna

Cashew said:


> Make somebody dedicated Mod for BD section.
> 
> Avicenna gets my vote. lol



Thanks bud but I wouldn't do justice to that task!

On a more broad note....I think it's essential to reconcile the feelings between Pakistanis and Bangladeshis given the current scenario in the world.

And PDF does serve a function as its a highly visible platform.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
25 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Safriz

Yes please. BD section needs their own mod.
Having lost family members by the hands of Bengali mukti bahini, and then watching the effects of the loss on the rest of the family members for the next 20 years until they all died, makes me not like Bengalis and I cannot hold my bad sentiments about them.

Having a dedicated BD moderator will save the section from people like me

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

jaibi said:


> It appears that there has been a spike in the BD section of abuse and trolling. That's not acceptable anywhere but it seems that this section has been hit harder than usual. Can everyone who browses the BD section the most, especially our Bangladeshi PDF members *kindly tag me in any thread or post that falls off the rails here along with reporting it? *
> 
> This is so it's high on the priority! We're revamping the Mod System here but naturally it takes some time until then, please, adopt this approach and I've been reviewing the thread here remarking the problem. We'll sort it out soon, IA.
> 
> Thank you for the patience!



Thanks brother - I always report posts to the mods when they have the potential to start troll fests. But I will report them to you from now on. 

I agree completely that trolling and verbal mudslinging detracts from the quality and number of posts as sane posters stay away from calmly debating issues and topics. 

To be honest BD section is notorious for this, and some trolls with foreign flags (often acting in cahoots together) derive great pleasure from triggering Bangladeshis by disrespecting their national institutions. The insults get returned and its a slugfest from there.

@Avicenna bhai gets my vote as well for Mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VikingRaider

jaibi said:


> It appears that there has been a spike in the BD section of abuse and trolling. That's not acceptable anywhere but it seems that this section has been hit harder than usual. Can everyone who browses the BD section the most, especially our Bangladeshi PDF members *kindly tag me in any thread or post that falls off the rails here along with reporting it? *
> 
> This is so it's high on the priority! We're revamping the Mod System here but naturally it takes some time until then, please, adopt this approach and I've been reviewing the thread here remarking the problem. We'll sort it out soon, IA.
> 
> Thank you for the patience!


If I am allowed to propose a Bangladeshi Mod name ( as @jaibi said in another thread) I propose 2 names , and they are @Avicenna and @UKBengali . The guys are cool headed and mature men and old members and very much tolerant in nature IMHO . They both are living in tolerant society. I think *either *of them will be good mod for this section .

Thanks and regards

@jaibi , @Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaibi

The ultimate say would be with @WebMaster but please ask them of their time commitment because they may be mature but if it'd be hard on their schedule then it'd be hard for them. 


Atlas said:


> If I am allowed to propose a Bangladeshi Mod name ( as @jaibi said in another thread) I propose 2 names , and they are @Avicenna and @UKBengali . The guys are cool headed and mature men and old members and very much tolerant in nature IMHO . They both are living in tolerant society. I think *either *of them will be good mod for this section .
> 
> Thanks and regards
> 
> @jaibi , @Slav Defence



Thank you, brother. 


KAL-EL said:


> I am not Bangladeshi, but I will be on the lookout.



My grandfather had a life long handicap and spent some time as POW before escaping and rejoining the fight to save the country. However, he'd taught us never to hate anyone because war is terrible and brings out the terrible in people. It takes a true man to be a gentleman warrior; be lethal with your military prowess and professionalism but a gentleman otherwise. I am truly sorry for everything that happened to your family and nothing can make up for it. As someone who saw his grandfather suffer from that same event; I can relate. Nothing we can do would undo what's done. However, that gives no one any excuse to cross the line and BD's staff often comes to their Pak's counterparts for training. Therefore, brother, please let go of the hatred you hold in your heart because it won't do anyone any good especially not yourself. I know it's hard but it's tremendous struggles like these that allow us to grow.

My deepest regards. 


Safriz said:


> Yes please. BD section needs their own mod.
> Having lost family members by the hands of Bengali mukti bahini, and then watching the effects of the loss on the rest of the family members for the next 20 years until they all died, makes me not like Bengalis and I cannot hold my bad sentiments about them.
> 
> Having a dedicated BD moderator will save the section from people like me

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## VikingRaider

Avicenna said:


> Thanks bud but I wouldn't do justice to that task!


IMHO brother @Avicenna , You will do the justice . So if you can manage some time , consider this appeal .

Also @UKBengali waiting for your response . We need either of you as mod . TBH ,yes one of you (@UKBengali) sometimes losing patients but I clearly see the reason and the reason is 24/7 trolling by pathetic trolls .

I believe both of you are eligible for moderation , so forum host can choose one of you , *but they need your consent.*


jaibi said:


> The ultimate say would be with @WebMaster but *please ask them of their time commitment* because they may be mature but if it'd be hard on their schedule then it'd be hard for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaibi

I haven't talked to the WebMaster particularly but I'm confident he'd be willing to do all he can in order to help the BD section here. This time, we'd provide training and rotations so a flexible time schedule won't be a problem. 

It's up to the guys, I haven't been in the BD section and haven't had much interaction.


Atlas said:


> IMHO brother @Avicenna , You will do the justice . So if you can manage some time , consider this appeal .
> 
> Also @UKBengali waiting for your response . We need either of you as mod . TBH ,yes one of You (@UKBengali) sometimes losing patients but I clearly see the reason and the reason is 24/7 trolling by pathetic trolls .
> 
> I believe both of you are eligible for moderation , so forum host can choose one of you , *but they need your consent.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> IMHO brother @Avicenna , You will do the justice . So if you can manage some time , consider this appeal .
> 
> Also @UKBengali waiting for your response . We need either of you as mod . TBH ,yes one of You (@UKBengali) sometimes losing patients but I clearly see the reason and the reason is 24/7 trolling by pathetic trolls .
> 
> I believe both of you are eligible for moderation , so forum host can choose one of you , *but they need your consent.*



Nah I am not suitable person as I like to have a bit of "fun" from time to time but thanks for mentioning my name.

BD section definitely needs a moderator as there are too many trolls coming in to ruin threads too often, and so maybe those that want to do it can put their names in and then admin team can choose with the help of BD posters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

I agree with you, brother. PDF could do wonders by allowing us to talk. This time is imperative for people, not governments necessarily, to band together. 


Avicenna said:


> Thanks bud but I wouldn't do justice to that task!
> 
> On a more broad note....I think it's essential to reconcile the feelings between Pakistanis and Bangladeshis given the current scenario in the world.
> 
> And PDF does serve a function as its a highly visible platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## leonblack08

My vote goes to @Avicenna as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Nah I am not suitable person as *I like to have a bit of "fun" from time to time but thanks for mentioning my name.*
> 
> BD section definitely needs a moderator as there are too many trolls coming in to ruin threads too often, and so maybe those that want to do it can put their names in and then admin team can choose with the help of BD posters?


You are welcome bro , but I still request you to re think @UKBengali .

@Avicenna should take the responsibility if he can manage time ( I think he can as it's not necessary to give 24 hours ) , so @Avicenna please consider this proposal brother . You want brotherly relationship between Bangladesh and Pakistan , so please consider taking this responsibility . You know we really need our own mod who can keep this sub forum clean . many people are losing interest here only because they feel disgust of the endless trolling and abuse against our nation. I am not insisting , it's just a special humble request, as we rely on your solid judgment and responsibility ( you see other members also want you as mod ) .

Thanks and regards.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## El Sidd

No No No No

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Old School

Please employ a PAKISTANI with the knowledge of Bengali and Bangladesh as Mod. This is a strategically sensitive section and you have to be careful in selections. You do not want to undermine the safety of BD dissidents who are at odds with their government. It is still very dangerous to be PAKISTAN friendly in the eyes of BD authorities. @jaibi , @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Nilgiri

Old School said:


> Please employ a PAKISTANI with the knowledge of Bengali and Bangladesh as Mod. This is a strategically sensitive section and you have to be careful in selections. You do not want to undermine the safety of BD dissidents who are at odds with their government. It is still very dangerous to be PAKISTAN friendly in the eyes of BD authorities. @jaibi , @WebMaster



Yup I don't think any Bangladeshi or Indian should be a mod for any section anywhere.

Keep an open minded+balanced Pakistani mod for both....or just continue with status quo and tag existing mods if ppl have issue with some posts/threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Old School

Nilgiri said:


> Yup I don't think any Bangladeshi or Indian should be a mod for any section anywhere.
> 
> Keep an open minded+balanced Pakistani mod for both....or just continue with status quo and tag existing mods if ppl have issue with some posts/threads.



Specifically, there are ample evidence of enforced disappearance of people in BD due to their online critics of BDG. One was recently beated to death at their Dacca Engineering University just because he spoke against India online. HRW and Amnesty International have plenty of reports on these incidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

El Sidd said:


> No No No No



We should both be mods in BD section 

@Imran Khan too

That would be a great curveball of justice 

====

Its too bad all the genuinely good BD members that would make good mods have left the forum completely (driven away by the BAL-goons now trying to get one of their mob in...and making it like all that stuff should be forgotten).

Good balanced ppl like zabaniyah/loki...and skies. Gone forever it seems.

=====



Old School said:


> Specifically, there are ample evidence of enforced disappearance of people in BD due to their online critics of BDG. One was recently beated to death at their Dacca Engineering University just because he spoke against India online. HRW and Amnesty International have plenty of reports on this incidents.



Yes I have warned on the BCL thuggery multiple times (it drove away good BD members here already). 

Princess+ snitch mob in BD forum is about extreme control of narrative, rather than actually debating.

None of them should be given responsibility of modding....it would just be a doomed experiment.

Members like Loki that could potentially do it have long left forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VikingRaider

Old School said:


> Specifically, there are ample evidence of enforced disappearance of people in BD due to their online critics of BDG. One was recently beated to death at their Dacca Engineering University just because he spoke against India online. HRW and Amnesty International have plenty of reports on these incidents.


What is the relationship with it of a Bangladeshi mod in this section if may I ask ?Just confused with your statement !

@Old School


----------



## El Sidd

Nilgiri said:


> BD section



PDF is banned in Bangladesh.

Only a suicidal person would anger Hasina like that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Old School

Atlas said:


> What is the relationship with it of a Bangladeshi mod in this section if may I ask ?Just confused with your statement !
> 
> @Old School


Did you read my initial comment ? Read it.
We don't want to put the safety of members on the line by adding any BCL/BAL or even worse DGFI/NSI infiltrators into PDF. This is not so difficult to understand. We are talking about a clear and present danger.



Nilgiri said:


> We should both be mods in BD section
> 
> @Imran Khan too
> 
> That would be a great curveball of justice
> 
> ====
> 
> Its too bad all the genuinely good BD members that would make good mods have left the forum completely (driven away by the BAL-goons now trying to get one of their mob in...and making it like all that stuff should be forgotten).
> 
> Good balanced ppl like zabaniyah/loki...and skies. Gone forever it seems.
> 
> =====
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have warned on the BCL thuggery multiple times (it drove away good BD members here already).
> 
> Princess+ snitch mob in BD forum is about extreme control of narrative, rather than actually debating.
> 
> None of them should be given responsibility of modding....it would just be a doomed experiment.
> 
> Members like Loki that could potentially do it have long left forum.


They already achieved it by cleaning up Facebook with the help from Facebook staffs . I personally know people who are fighting for their lives. Do we seriously want the same reign of terror in PDF ? No way.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VikingRaider

Old School said:


> Did you read my initial comment ? Read it.
> We don't want to put the safety of members on the line by adding any BCL/BAL or even worse DGFI/NSI infiltrators into PDF. This is not so difficult to understand. We are talking about a clear and present danger.


Okay now I understand your concern !Anyway since I just have slight knowledge about such complex thing (online infiltrators, or whatever ) , and I see everything with plain eyes , so better I remain silent . Never even thought that it could be possible! Online life is becoming complex I guess!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Old School said:


> Please employ a PAKISTANI with the knowledge of Bengali and Bangladesh as Mod. This is a strategically sensitive section and you have to be careful in selections. You do not want to undermine the safety of BD dissidents who are at odds with their government. It is still very dangerous to be PAKISTAN friendly in the eyes of BD authorities. @jaibi , @WebMaster



Agree completely. @jaibi @WebMaster 

I think this subforum should be moderated by a Pakistani given the concerns raised by @Old School.

Also, with that being said, I hope the behavior patterns/posting of certain individuals are scrutinized in light of the hope of fostering a closer relationship vis a vis Pakistanis and Bangladeshis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sehnsucht

jaibi said:


> It appears that there has been a spike in the BD section of abuse and trolling. That's not acceptable anywhere but it seems that this section has been hit harder than usual. Can everyone who browses the BD section the most, especially our Bangladeshi PDF members *kindly tag me in any thread or post that falls off the rails here along with reporting it? *
> 
> This is so it's high on the priority! We're revamping the Mod System here but naturally it takes some time until then, please, adopt this approach and I've been reviewing the thread here remarking the problem. We'll sort it out soon, IA.
> 
> Thank you for the patience!


My vote goes for Avicenna as well.
As for what @Old School said, that security issue shouldn't affect @Avicenna since he's actually Bangladeshi origin *American living in America.*He's the best choice hands down, if he agrees.
*
*
@Nilgiri's suggestion works for him because he's one of the biggest troll in this subsection & has no problem if the status quo continues.

If you choose a Pakistani moderator, I'd request you to ensure that he has no history of trolling in this subsection & has no problem with the bitter past Bangladesh & Pakistan shares, someone who'll be hard on any member who is trolling be it Bangladeshi or from other countries & someone mature who wants future cooperation & brotherhood between both countries.

Thank you for your efforts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kambojaric

Avicenna said:


> Agree completely. @jaibi @WebMaster
> 
> I think this subforum should be moderated by a Pakistani given the concerns raised by @Old School.
> 
> Also, with that being said, I hope the behavior patterns/posting of certain individuals are scrutinized in light of the hope of fostering a closer relationship vis a vis Pakistanis and Bangladeshis.



I think you would make a great mod, the most level-headed Bangladeshi member on this forum imo. Having said that if you dont feel comfortable given the political situation then that is a perfectly legitimate reason not to take on the task.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bd_4_ever

Thanks for mentioning this @jaibi

Me, along with couple of others such as @leonblack08, have been in PDF for more than a decade. Frankly speaking, its generally a very nice place and used to be much better. However, recent troll imports have made experiences bitter. And the hate is quite rampant. There are also increasing intentional flame-bait posts by 'Bangladeshis' that are simply meant to trigger members. Such particular cases would be identifiable by only a Bangladeshi.

I remember a BD member named Zabaniya used to be a moderator. Its been quite a while I've seen him here (probably not active anymore). So it's not that this section was not moderated by a 'local resident' before. Based on that and my experience here for many years, I propose training & appointing minimum two Bangladeshis (on a rotating basis) to moderate this section, who can be of course, supervised by senior Pakistani mods. After all, its teamwork. In that way, we can ensure impartiality and quality.

If I can recommend, @Avicenna and @Atlas, will get my votes. Two posters who are always calm, collected and respectful towards all members.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JohnWick

Well I vote @Nilgiri As a Mod for that particular case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Nilgiri said:


> We should both be mods in BD section
> 
> @Imran Khan too
> 
> That would be a great curveball of justice
> 
> ====
> 
> Its too bad all the genuinely good BD members that would make good mods have left the forum completely (driven away by the BAL-goons now trying to get one of their mob in...and making it like all that stuff should be forgotten).
> 
> Good balanced ppl like zabaniyah/loki...and skies. Gone forever it seems.
> 
> =====
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have warned on the BCL thuggery multiple times (it drove away good BD members here already).
> 
> Princess+ snitch mob in BD forum is about extreme control of narrative, rather than actually debating.
> 
> None of them should be given responsibility of modding....it would just be a doomed experiment.
> 
> Members like Loki that could potentially do it have long left forum.


I dont want any relation with bd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M. Sarmad

Avicenna said:


> On a more broad note....I think it's essential to reconcile the feelings between Pakistanis and Bangladeshis given the current scenario in the world.



Agreed... But _reconciliation_ refers to a condition of mutual respect .. Just yesterday you were unable to find anything wrong in a BD poster calling Pakistanis "Barbarian, cruel and stupid who had learnt nothing from the past".. As long as Bangladeshis (or Pakistanis for that matter) maintain this kind of attitude and hostile outlook, reconciliation is impossible

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

jaibi said:


> It appears that there has been a spike in the BD section of abuse and trolling. That's not acceptable anywhere but it seems that this section has been hit harder than usual. Can everyone who browses the BD section the most, especially our Bangladeshi PDF members *kindly tag me in any thread or post that falls off the rails here along with reporting it? *
> 
> This is so it's high on the priority! We're revamping the Mod System here but naturally it takes some time until then, please, adopt this approach and I've been reviewing the thread here remarking the problem. We'll sort it out soon, IA.
> 
> Thank you for the patience!


I don't know if it is feasible but do you think it's better to assign a Mod for that section? 

If yes I think @Avicenna will be perfect choice. He is bilingual in English and Bengali, and a very balanced, reasonable, logical and knowledgeable member.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaibi

Yes, that should be the ultimate solution but before that can happen; I'll be looking into it. 


American Pakistani said:


> I don't know if it is feasible but do you think it's better to assign a Mod for that section?
> 
> If yes I think @Avicenna will be perfect choice. He is bilingual in English and Bengali, and a very balanced, reasonable, logical and knowledgeable member.



I remember the same PDF, brother; I am hopeful that with the new mods we'd be able to secure a better environment for our members. I'll definitely forward your recommendations but please ask them if they'd be up for it. 


bd_4_ever said:


> Thanks for mentioning this @jaibi
> 
> Me, along with couple of others such as @leonblack08, have been in PDF for more than a decade. Frankly speaking, its generally a very nice place and used to be much better. However, recent troll imports have made experiences bitter. And the hate is quite rampant. There are also increasing intentional flame-bait posts by 'Bangladeshis' that are simply meant to trigger members. Such particular cases would be identifiable by only a Bangladeshi.
> 
> I remember a BD member named Zabaniya used to be a moderator. Its been quite a while I've seen him here (probably not active anymore). So it's not that this section was not moderated by a 'local resident' before. Based on that and my experience here for many years, I propose training & appointing minimum two Bangladeshis (on a rotating basis) to moderate this section, who can be of course, supervised by senior Pakistani mods. After all, its teamwork. In that way, we can ensure impartiality and quality.
> 
> If I can recommend, @Avicenna and @Atlas, will get my votes. Two posters who are always calm, collected and respectful towards all members.



I agree; it has to be mutual but that's what trolling does, it makes it impossible to reconcile. 


M. Sarmad said:


> Agreed... But _reconciliation_ refers to a condition of mutual respect .. Just yesterday you were unable to find anything wrong in a BD poster calling Pakistanis "Barbarian, cruel and stupid who had learnt nothing from the past".. As long as Bangladeshis (or Pakistanis for that matter) maintain this kind of attitude and hostile outlook, reconciliation is impossible



Of course, we would want to protect everyone. That's a good point. 


Old School said:


> Please employ a PAKISTANI with the knowledge of Bengali and Bangladesh as Mod. This is a strategically sensitive section and you have to be careful in selections. You do not want to undermine the safety of BD dissidents who are at odds with their government. It is still very dangerous to be PAKISTAN friendly in the eyes of BD authorities. @jaibi , @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sehnsucht

jaibi said:


> I agree; it has to be mutual but that's what trolling does, it makes it impossible to reconcile.


He's blaming Avicenna?

I assume even though some posts were deleted by mods, as a moderator you can still see those deleted messages?If yes, it's my request that you read through this whole thread top to bottom & make your own decision on who is at fault.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ramp...eople-in-this-subsection-my-two-cents.662118/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

Relax, brother, I'm agreeing with his overall point that we need to have mutual respect and not make every little thing a war. 


Sehnsucht said:


> He's blaming Avicenna?
> 
> I assume even though some posts were deleted by mods, as a moderator you can still see those deleted messages?If yes, it's my request that you read through this whole thread top to bottom & make your own decision on who is at fault.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ramp...eople-in-this-subsection-my-two-cents.662118/
> 
> An immature brat who is actively looking for faults where there's none has no right

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sehnsucht

jaibi said:


> Relax, brother, I'm agreeing with his overall point that we need to have mutual respect and not make every little thing a war.


Yes of course.You are right.
And I do agree that mutual respect is needed from both sides for reconciliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VikingRaider

bd_4_ever said:


> If I can recommend, @Avicenna and @Atlas, will get my votes. Two posters who are always calm, collected and respectful towards all members.


Only @Avicenna is suitable for the position brother , my name is not even worth mentioning for two major reason . Firstly my English communicative skill is very poor and secondly I live in Bangladesh , and this forum is blocked in Bangladesh, so you know that any common people (who is living in Bangladesh ) who just participate here to kill their free time would not be interested ,even if forum host choose them

And also I don't think I am as cool headed person as you said bro . But thank you for your appreciation @bd_4_ever .

So finally brother @Avicenna will perform the best job IMHO . Because not only he is one of the coolest person here, but also he is basically American citizen with Bangladeshi origin , so he will perform the job best . So @Avicenna should be the automatic choice .



Sehnsucht said:


> My vote goes for *Avicenna *as well.
> As for what @Old School said, that security issue shouldn't affect @Avicenna since he's actually Bangladeshi origin *American living in America.*He's the best choice hands down, if he agrees.


Exactly. So IMHO only @Avicenna can do this job perfectly , and he should consider it *as almost all of us* are proposing his name!



Sehnsucht said:


> @Nilgiri's suggestion works for him because he's *one of the biggest troll in this subsection* & has no problem if the status quo continues.


I agree completely .All of us know , if we need a Bangladeshi moderator , then we need it to moderating his(Nilgiri) vicious trolling . So if there is no troll like him , we even do not need a moderator ( neither Bangladeshi nor Pakistani) We had another troll who used turkey flag but actually people believe him as false flaggar (hikmet) , but he thankfully never returned in this section for trolling purpose after @waz requested him ( I assume that waz requested him personally as after the post of waz in another thread, hikmet never returned here to troll, if I can remember correctly ) .

So For Bangladeshi subsection currently Nilgiri is the major problem . He most of time behave as drug addict street mob ( mentally unstable person ) , And Pakistani trolls are actually kids compare to him , and even not any problem if they do not have the back up/provocation of Nilgiri.

Nilgiri is a champion player when *the case is only to divide and rule *. When an Indian show his hate to Bangladesh and use 1971 card effectively against both Bangladesh and Pakistan , then it is clear that he is a fish (or shark? )of deep blue water . So remove such pathological troll from this subsection once and for all ( who used to declare himself as pro Bangladeshi!!!) , this section's problem will be solved 75% automatically.


Sehnsucht said:


> If you choose a Pakistani moderator, I'd request you to ensure that he has no history of trolling in this subsection & has no problem with the bitter past Bangladesh & Pakistan shares, someone who'll be hard on any member who is trolling be it Bangladeshi or from other countries & someone mature who wants future cooperation & brotherhood between both countries.
> 
> Thank you for your efforts.


We already have some great Pakistani mods who are very friendly with Bangladesh . But if still it will be the only option , then yes I support your every word . Just want to add something and that is ,this mod should be able to counter Nilgiri effectively.



jaibi said:


> I remember the same PDF, brother; I am hopeful that with the new mods we'd be able to secure a better environment for our members. I'll definitely forward your recommendations but please ask them if they'd be up for it.


Brother @jaibi , I hope finally @Avicenna will be agree . Brother @Avicenna I think you should consider all of our appeal to accept the position if forum host decide to choose you . Because


Avicenna said:


> Agree completely. @jaibi @WebMaster
> 
> I think this subforum should be moderated by a Pakistani given the *concerns raised *by @Old School.
> 
> Also, with that being said, I hope the behavior patterns/posting of certain individuals are scrutinized in light of the hope of fostering a closer relationship vis a vis Pakistanis and Bangladeshis.



Since you are actually American citizen , so I do not think any Bangladeshi organization will be able to create pressure on you . So you are the best choice IMHO , as you have Bangladeshi origin so closer to our heart . So I do not know what is the supposed regional conspiracy as @Old School said , but if he fear any such case then I would humbly say that you are actually *the citizen of USA* . So I do not think the argument of @Old School is valid for you . So My 100% vote is for you !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M. Sarmad

Sehnsucht said:


> He's blaming Avicenna?
> 
> I assume even though some posts were deleted by mods, as a moderator you can still see those deleted messages?If yes, it's my request that you read through this whole thread top to bottom & make your own decision on who is at fault.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ramp...eople-in-this-subsection-my-two-cents.662118/



Relax, mate. Not 'blaming' anyone.. Just pointing out that we all have our biases and prejudices, we must be able to look beyond the shadows of popular nationalistic narratives, and that there can be no meaningful reconciliation unless it is based on mutual respect. 

As for your thread, it could have been an excellent effort had you not resorted to using foul language against Pakistan and Pakistanis



Sehnsucht said:


> And I do agree that mutual respect is needed from both sides for reconciliation.



Good

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Old School

jaibi said:


> Of course, we would want to protect everyone. That's a good point.



PDF is well monitored and effectively blocked in Bangladesh by National Telecommunication Monitoring Center (NTMC) . It is headed by infamous Brigadier Zia-ul- Ehsan who is an ardent pro- Indian army officer. He also has a deep military Intelligence background with numerous extra judicial killings.
The last thing one wants is to hand his/her IP and location ID to BD government agencies. I would like to emphasize that PDF is considered as a hostile site within BD intelligence community. Please don't do anything which will allow them to access PDF database. They usually use VPN to hide their government servers. @WebMaster

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## Avicenna

M. Sarmad said:


> Relax, mate. Not 'blaming' anyone.. Just pointing out that we all have our biases and prejudices, we must be able to look beyond the shadows of popular nationalistic narratives, and that there can be no meaningful reconciliation unless it is based on mutual respect.
> 
> As for your thread, it could have been an excellent effort had you not resorted to using foul language against Pakistan and Pakistanis
> 
> 
> 
> Good



It's all good bro.

I really wasn't trying to disrespect anyone.

Ramadan is approaching.

I think we all need to take some time and think about the wisdom found in our religious tradition and how it amazingly pertains to the world around us.

*“The believers are nothing else than brothers (in Islam). So make reconciliation between your brothers, and fear Allah,that you may receive mercy.” (Quran, 49:10)*

Perhaps that is a good starting point going forward for all (most) of us on here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sehnsucht

M. Sarmad said:


> Just pointing out that we all have our biases and prejudices, we must be able to look beyond the shadows of popular nationalistic narratives, and that there can be no meaningful reconciliation unless it is based on mutual respect.


Agreed.


M. Sarmad said:


> As for your thread, it could have been an excellent effort had you not resorted to using foul language against Pakistan and Pakistanis


There you go again.You're mistaken.

I think this is what you objected to, yes? I couldn't quote it since the thread is locked.So copying it.
"Has the *rulers* of Pakistan learned nothing? This barbarism & frankly cruel & stupid policies of treating their own people like garbage need to change"

I have clearly questioned the *Rulers*.And I said the *rulers treating the people like garbage* needs to change.That goes not only for Pakistan, but also for Bangladesh & India as well.

I have said nothing offensive about Pakistan.Nor it's people. I have said countless times that I only have positive views towards Pakistan. And I consider Pakistanis brothers because of our shared faith in Islam.

And in that very thread, look at Post: 71 & Post: 82.

I have defended a Pakistani poster Taimur Khurram who was being called foul names by a Bangladeshi poster.
If my intention was to badmouth Pakistanis, why exactly did I defend him?

And why would I sabotage my own thread of reconciliation by badmouthing Pakistan & it's people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Sehnsucht said:


> There you go again.You're mistaken.
> 
> I think this is what you objected to, yes? I couldn't quote it since the thread is locked.So copying it.
> "Has the *rulers* of Pakistan learned nothing? This barbarism & frankly cruel & stupid policies of treating their own people like garbage need to change"
> 
> I have clearly questioned the *Rulers*.And I said the *rulers treating the people like garbage* needs to change.That goes not only for Pakistan, but also for Bangladesh & India as well.
> 
> I have said nothing offensive about Pakistan.Nor it's people. I have said countless times that I only have positive views towards Pakistan. And I consider Pakistanis brothers because of our shared faith in Islam.
> 
> And in that very thread, look at Post: 71 & Post: 82.
> 
> I have defended a Pakistani poster Taimur Khurram who was being called foul names by a Bangladeshi poster.
> If my intention was to badmouth Pakistanis, why exactly did I defend him?
> 
> And why would I sabotage my own thread of reconciliation by badmouthing Pakistan & it's people?



Okay, if you say that you meant no disrespect to Pakistan or its people, then there's no point discussing it any further. Peace out

However, I'd offer you one piece of advice... Try to avoid praising/sympathising with Pakistan's fringe separatist groups like India-backed PTM *if* you want reconciliation

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## El Sidd

the concerns regarding this by members should make pdf administration take back their decision of a BD Mod.

it will be a decision in good trajectory to respect the wishes of Bangladeshi government who banned pdf after users made racial comments about Hasina


----------



## jaibi

As they should, I was not aware of this. It's quite disturbing. 


Old School said:


> PDF is well monitored and effectively blocked in Bangladesh by National Telecommunication Monitoring Center (NTMC) . It is headed by infamous Brigadier Zia-ul- Ehsan who is an ardent pro- Indian army officer. He also has a deep military Intelligence background with numerous extra judicial killings.
> The last thing one wants is to hand his/her IP and location ID to BD government agencies. I would like to emphasize that PDF is considered as a hostile site within BD intelligence community. Please don't do anything which will allow them to access PDF database. They usually use VPN to hide their government servers. @WebMaster


----------



## NeonNinja

@Avicenna should be the Moderator of Bangladesh Section.


----------



## SIPRA

My vote for @Avicenna for Bangladeshi Mod.

@jaibi
@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

jaibi said:


> As they should, I was not aware of this. It's quite disturbing.



why do you want to populate Bangladeshi prisons? they do experiments on humans over there


----------



## Michael Corleone

@Avicenna @UKBengali @Bilal9 are the holy trinity of Bengali members I look up to. I would be glad if any of them becomes mod. They’re active and engaging in conversation and do not derail the thread ever

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaibi

Maybe you could volunteer? 


El Sidd said:


> why do you want to populate Bangladeshi prisons? they do experiments on humans over there


----------



## El Sidd

jaibi said:


> Maybe you could volunteer?



to be experimented upon in a Dhaka prison?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

El Sidd said:


> to be experimented upon in a Dhaka prison?


Let's say for the sake of argument , even if you will be a mod ( I am sure after this All Bangladeshi will just flee from this subsection , but that is different argument ) , then how come that you will be in the prison of Dhaka ? You are Pakistani so how Bangladesh govt can arrest you I have no idea . Can you make it clear ?


----------



## El Sidd

Atlas said:


> Let's say for the sake of argument , even if you will be a mod ( I am sure after this All Bangladeshi will just flee from this subsection , but that is different argument ) , then how come that you will be in the prison of Dhaka ? You are Pakistani so how Bangladesh govt can arrest you I have no idea . Can you make it clear ?



The suffering for having to moderate a paranoia stricken community is a prison in itself. 

fate and destiny are unpredictable things. who knows or who can say that i cannot wash ashore Chittagong on request of Rakhine government.


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> @Avicenna @UKBengali @Bilal9 are the holy trinity of Bengali members I look up to. I would be glad if any of them becomes mod. They’re active and engaging in conversation and do not derail the thread ever



Many Thanks for the kind words bhai. We all (including yourself) are capable person. You are being too humble.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Many Thanks for the kind words bhai. We all (including yourself) are capable person. You are being too humble.


Nah bro I will need free use of my potty mouth xD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Michael Corleone said:


> @Avicenna @UKBengali @Bilal9 are the holy trinity of Bengali members I look up to. I would be glad if any of them becomes mod. They’re active and engaging in conversation and do not derail the thread ever



forget about it


----------



## Michael Corleone

El Sidd said:


> forget about it


Who are you?


----------



## El Sidd

Michael Corleone said:


> Who are you?



i am the one telling you to forget about it.


----------



## Michael Corleone

El Sidd said:


> i am the one telling you to forget about it.


Hmm strange I don’t remember who you’re. Forget what


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

For a member who is pro-Pakistani and still knowledgeable about BD affairs, I would suggest @Saiful Islam

However you could not go wrong with any BD member, as long as they respect the right of Pakistanis to disagree about Mujib and 1971.



Atlas said:


> Only @Avicenna is suitable for the position brother , my name is not even worth mentioning for two major reason . Firstly my English communicative skill is very poor and secondly I live in Bangladesh , and this forum is blocked in Bangladesh, so you know that any common people (who is living in Bangladesh ) who just participate here to kill their free time would not be interested ,even if forum host choose them
> 
> And also I don't think I am as cool headed person as you said bro . But thank you for your appreciation @bd_4_ever .
> 
> So finally brother @Avicenna will perform the best job IMHO . Because not only he is one of the coolest person here, but also he is basically American citizen with Bangladeshi origin , so he will perform the job best . So @Avicenna should be the automatic choice .
> 
> 
> Exactly. So IMHO only @Avicenna can do this job perfectly , and he should consider it *as almost all of us* are proposing his name!
> 
> 
> I agree completely .All of us know , if we need a Bangladeshi moderator , then we need it to moderating his(Nilgiri) vicious trolling . So if there is no troll like him , we even do not need a moderator ( neither Bangladeshi nor Pakistani) We had another troll who used turkey flag but actually people believe him as false flaggar (hikmet) , but he thankfully never returned in this section for trolling purpose after @waz requested him ( I assume that waz requested him personally as after the post of waz in another thread, hikmet never returned here to troll, if I can remember correctly ) .
> 
> So For Bangladeshi subsection currently Nilgiri is the major problem . He most of time behave as drug addict street mob ( mentally unstable person ) , And Pakistani trolls are actually kids compare to him , and even not any problem if they do not have the back up/provocation of Nilgiri.
> 
> Nilgiri is a champion player when *the case is only to divide and rule *. When an Indian show his hate to Bangladesh and use 1971 card effectively against both Bangladesh and Pakistan , then it is clear that he is a fish (or shark? )of deep blue water . So remove such pathological troll from this subsection once and for all ( who used to declare himself as pro Bangladeshi!!!) , this section's problem will be solved 75% automatically.
> 
> We already have some great Pakistani mods who are very friendly with Bangladesh . But if still it will be the only option , then yes I support your every word . Just want to add something and that is ,this mod should be able to counter Nilgiri effectively.
> 
> 
> Brother @jaibi , I hope finally @Avicenna will be agree . Brother @Avicenna I think you should consider all of our appeal to accept the position if forum host decide to choose you . Because
> 
> 
> Since you are actually American citizen , so I do not think any Bangladeshi organization will be able to create pressure on you . So you are the best choice IMHO , as you have Bangladeshi origin so closer to our heart . So I do not know what is the supposed regional conspiracy as @Old School said , but if he fear any such case then I would humbly say that you are actually *the citizen of USA* . So I do not think the argument of @Old School is valid for you . So My 100% vote is for you !



If you ban Nilgiri, you won't even need a mod as most BD members, though we disagree many times, are civil and rational.

In the end, BD and Pakistan have the same enemies. I hope @Avicenna That you will be more diplomatic as mod, seems all BD posters want you.

In sha Allah, hope for whatever is best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

JohnWick said:


> Well I vote @Nilgiri As a Mod for that particular case.



Thanks bro, but best to give mice-control role to a cat rather than lion haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sehnsucht

Nilgiri said:


> Thanks bro, but best to give mice-control role to a cat rather than lion haha.


Are you seriously calling yourself a lion? You, who regularly tags other members to save yourself from retaliation even when you're trolling? Just like a damsel in distress summoning her Prince Charmings.

The irony is strong in this one!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

El Sidd said:


> The suffering for having to moderate a paranoia stricken community is a prison in itself.
> 
> fate and destiny are unpredictable things. who knows or who can say that i cannot wash ashore Chittagong on request of Rakhine government.



Hilsarious!

Now it seems some are also too low IQ to understand what an "overkill" allegory is. 

BD "edumacation"....faithfully getting a 0 at world PTO's in record long stretches for a reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WebMaster

Well, one thing for sure would help if we banned @Nilgiri from BD section per report statistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Blacklight

WebMaster said:


> Well, one thing for sure would help if we banned @Nilgiri from BD section per report statistics.


That would really help

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

WebMaster said:


> Well, one thing for sure would help if we banned @Nilgiri from BD section per report statistics.



They love using report button for hurt feelings.  

The definitive stat would really be how much was the success rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Nilgiri said:


> They love using report button for hurt feelings.
> 
> The definitive stat would really be how much was the success rate.









Everyone serves their purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## El Sidd

Michael Corleone said:


> Hmm strange I don’t remember who you’re. Forget what



forget about having a BD mod


----------



## Michael Corleone

El Sidd said:


> forget about having a BD mod


What mod? Who’re you? What?


----------



## El Sidd

El Sidd said:


> forget about having a BD mod





Michael Corleone said:


> What mod? Who’re you? What?


----------



## Gibbs

WebMaster said:


> Well, one thing for sure would help if we banned @Nilgiri from BD section per report statistics.


----------



## Sehnsucht

Nilgiri said:


> Hilsarious!
> 
> Now it seems some are also too low IQ to understand what an "overkill" allegory is.
> 
> BD "edumacation"....faithfully getting a 0 at world PTO's in record long stretches for a reason.


It's not that BD posters are less educated.

We just know better than to waste educated replies on a habitual, repetitive, copy paste troll like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

This forum is blocked in Bangladesh. No doubt there is a surge in trolls as there is nobody to ridicule them.


----------



## UKBengali

Sehnsucht said:


> It's not that BD posters are less educated.
> 
> We just know better than to waste educated replies on a habitual, repetitive, copy paste troll like you.




The fact that some BD posters reply to the Tamil troll is the only reason he still lurks here.

Moderator has already warned him from tagging other posters and so no reply, troll dies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> The fact that some BD posters reply to the Tamil troll is the only reason he still lurks here.
> 
> Moderator has already warned him from tagging other posters and so no reply, troll dies.


 Best solution is , not to read his posts , even not to *report* against him , *because even if you report against him, that means you are reading his posts ,that means you are wasting your precious time* .Only way to make this troll silent is simply stop reading his posts . He does not exist , case closed ! But I am wondering how many of our compatriots will follow the path!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Old School said:


> Please employ a PAKISTANI with the knowledge of Bengali and Bangladesh as Mod. This is a strategically sensitive section and you have to be careful in selections. You do not want to undermine the safety of BD dissidents who are at odds with their government. It is still very dangerous to be PAKISTAN friendly in the eyes of BD authorities. @jaibi , @WebMaster



Some one read my mind. Excellent suggestions.

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

Al-zakir said:


> Some one read my mind. Excellent suggestions.
> 
> Thank you


 It is a duty of reasonable BD posters like you to tell everyone that it is highly imporabable for one to be anti-India and pro-Hasina regime at the same time. That is a contradiction of a gigantic proportion. This reminds me of " getting blood from a stone" or "cold hell" !
A regime which enforces a nationwide blockade on PDF site in BD, is not interested in normalizing relationship with PAKISTAN any way. We love the people of Bangladesh but it is their regime which made anti-Pakistan rhetorics as their prime political capital and celebrate about it.
*How many of BD members here have petitioned to their government to unblock PDF ? I am yet to see any thread about it so far.*


----------



## 313ghazi

Cashew said:


> Make somebody dedicated Mod for BD section.
> 
> Avicenna gets my vote. lol



If you want a Bangladeshi mod I can't think of anyone better than @UKBengali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

313ghazi said:


> If you want a Bangladeshi mod I can't think of anyone better than @UKBengali



In my humble opinion, a Mod should be a person who makes his presence known and yet is not over engaging.

UkBengali is uber engaging type. He participates alot which is good for quality discussion. Make him a Mod and it will be just him talking (lol) and if he stops over engagement for the sake of Modding then it's injustice to his skills. Same reasoning goes for Bilal and Atlas.

(No offence to any of them)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Cashew said:


> In my humble opinion, a Mod should be a person who makes his presence known and yet is not over engaging.
> 
> UkBengali is uber engaging type. He participates alot which is good for quality discussion. Make him a Mod and it will be just him talking (lol) and if he stops over engagement for the sake of Modding then it's injustice to his skills. Same reasoning goes for Bilal and Atlas.
> 
> (No offence to any of them)





Hit the nail on the head bro.

@313ghazi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Politico

Will the newly appointed Mod not be identified by the Bangladeshi Secret Service and harassed by the authorities when they visit Bangladesh?


----------



## Avicenna

Politico said:


> Will the newly appointed Mod not be identified by the Bangladeshi Secret Service and harassed by the authorities when they visit Bangladesh?



You're assuming someone actually visits Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

jaibi said:


> It appears that there has been a spike in the BD section of abuse and trolling. That's not acceptable anywhere but it seems that this section has been hit harder than usual. Can everyone who browses the BD section the most, especially our Bangladeshi PDF members *kindly tag me in any thread or post that falls off the rails here along with reporting it? *
> 
> This is so it's high on the priority! We're revamping the Mod System here but naturally it takes some time until then, please, adopt this approach and I've been reviewing the thread here remarking the problem. We'll sort it out soon, IA.
> 
> Thank you for the patience!



Finally!! But i will wait until i see some real action. I would suggest some Pakistani admins and moderators who usually maintain this sub-section but often they take too long to take action or sometimes they don't do anything at all, probably because they don't always have time.

If you are really thinking about Bangladeshi moderator then considering @Old School's suggestion i recommend @Arthur @leonblack08 @Michael Corleone. They don't live in BD and i didn't see them getting involved in many ugly argument. @Michael Corleone is already a moderator in another forum so he has experience in this matter. Beside them i think @Black_cats is also suitable as he creates most of the threads here, so i think he can often visits this forum. I didn't see him in any mud throwing either but not sure if he lives in BD or not.

But if you permanently ban the Indian troll nominating himself as mod and keep his buddies here *(less than 10 people) *under strict observation then 98% of your problem is solved, you need to go through all these trouble anymore about revamping mod system. See? Even @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan and @WebMaster agree.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> If you ban Nilgiri, you won't even need a mod as most BD members, though we disagree many times, are civil and rational.





WebMaster said:


> Well, one thing for sure would help if we banned @Nilgiri from BD section per report statistics.





El Sidd said:


> No No No No



Yes Yes Yes Yes. It breaks my heart to see many PDF clowns and comedians will have to close their business in this sub-forum because of people from land of Hilsha, Zulm and Ilhad. 



El Sidd said:


> it will be a decision in good trajectory to respect the wishes of Bangladeshi government who banned pdf after users made racial comments about Hasina



I don't think it was about Hasina. I read the news and if i remember correctly it was about some article on Mujib published in PDF.



El Sidd said:


> why do you want to populate Bangladeshi prisons? they do experiments on humans over there



Take it easy on the weed stash. Too many BS.



El Sidd said:


> forget about having a BD mod



Says the guy who is part of the reason this thread has been created for. Let PDF admins and moderators worry about it. That's none of your concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## loanranger

Avicenna said:


> You're assuming someone actually visits Bangladesh.


Haha I like this guy now.


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Finally!! But i will wait until i see some real action. I would suggest some Pakistani admins and moderators who usually maintain this sub-section but often they take too long to take action or sometimes they don't do anything at all, probably because they don't always have time.
> 
> If you are really thinking about Bangladeshi moderator then considering @Old School's suggestion i recommend @Arthur @leonblack08 @Michael Corleone. They don't live in BD and i didn't see them getting involved in many ugly argument. @Michael Corleone is already a moderator in another forum so he has experience in this matter. Beside them i think @Black_cats is also suitable as he creates most of the threads here, so i think he can often visits this forum. I didn't see him in any mud throwing either but not sure if he lives in BD or not.
> 
> But if you permanently ban the Indian troll nominating himself as mod and keep his buddies here *(less than 10 people) *under strict observation then 98% of your problem is solved, you need to go through all these trouble anymore about revamping mod system. See? Even @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan and @WebMaster agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Yes Yes Yes. It breaks my heart to see many PDF clowns and comedians will have to close their business in this sub-forum because of people from land of Hilsha, Zulm and Ilhad.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it was about Hasina. I read the news and if i remember correctly it was about some article on Mujib published in PDF.
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy on the weed stash. Too many BS.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who is part of the reason this thread has been created for. Let PDF admins and moderators worry about it. That's none of your concern.


Bro as long as sanghi trolls are banned, I’m fine. I don’t even have a probelm with the Pakistanis that think it was Bangladesh’s fault to seperate, just the *** kissing cuckies and their sanghi masters should be out this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghost250

The Ronin said:


> Finally!! But i will wait until i see some real action. I would suggest some Pakistani admins and moderators who usually maintain this sub-section but often they take too long to take action or sometimes they don't do anything at all, probably because they don't always have time.
> 
> If you are really thinking about Bangladeshi moderator then considering @Old School's suggestion i recommend @Arthur @leonblack08 @Michael Corleone. They don't live in BD and i didn't see them getting involved in many ugly argument. @Michael Corleone is already a moderator in another forum so he has experience in this matter. Beside them i think @Black_cats is also suitable as he creates most of the threads here, so i think he can often visits this forum. I didn't see him in any mud throwing either but not sure if he lives in BD or not.
> 
> But if you permanently ban the Indian troll nominating himself as mod and keep his buddies here *(less than 10 people) *under strict observation then 98% of your problem is solved, you need to go through all these trouble anymore about revamping mod system. See? Even @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan and @WebMaster agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Yes Yes Yes. It breaks my heart to see many PDF clowns and comedians will have to close their business in this sub-forum because of people from land of Hilsha, Zulm and Ilhad.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it was about Hasina. I read the news and if i remember correctly it was about some article on Mujib published in PDF.
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy on the weed stash. Too many BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who is part of the reason this thread has been created for. Let PDF admins and moderators worry about it. That's none of your concern.



with @Michael Corleone vai i think @bluesky vai also would be a great candidiate for moderation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

This thread is a perfect example of what India did to them in 1971 but in a miniature form.
Only the word moderator is changed with Government.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Michael Corleone said:


> Bro as long as sanghi trolls are banned, I’m fine. I don’t even have a probelm with the Pakistanis that think it was Bangladesh’s fault to seperate, just the *** kissing cuckies and their sanghi masters should be out this forum



Even though we may disagree on some points, we are still brother Muslims and love you all for the sake of Allah swt. We want to see successful BD in sha Allah, and our duas are with you.

Ramazan Mubarak bad to all of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

JohnWick said:


> This thread is a perfect example of what India did to them in 1971 but in a miniature form.
> Only the word moderator is changed with Government.



It will be fun to be around after all this stuff got aired out again 

More they try to remove/silence people (and fail)...it just shows who stands vindicated on what they are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Old School

Nilgiri said:


> It will be fun to be around after all this stuff got aired out again
> 
> More they try to remove/silence people (and fail)...it just shows who stands vindicated on what they are



In addition, we can call it 'co-ordination game' in the light of the 'Game Theory' .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Even though we may disagree on some points, we are still brother Muslims and love you all for the sake of Allah swt. We want to see successful BD in sha Allah, and our duas are with you.
> 
> Ramazan Mubarak bad to all you.


Ramadan Kareem brother



ghost250 said:


> with @Michael Corleone vai i think @bluesky vai also would be a great candidiate for moderation


onek galigalaz hoibo, chakri haramu xD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

ghost250 said:


> with @Michael Corleone vai i think @bluesky vai also would be a great candidiate for moderation





Michael Corleone said:


> onek galigalaz hoibo, chakri haramu xD



@ghost250 ঐ মিয়া!! মজা লও নাকি?!  চাকরি তো হারামুই সাথে পেটের ভাতও বন্ধ হইয়া যাইব।  পুরা পারমানেন্ট ব্যান মাইরা দিব আমারে, এমনিতেই আমি জাপানে থাকি কিনা তা নিয়া বেচারার অনেক মাথা-ব্যাথা  Booby trap/trench নিয়া ঝগড়ার কথা মনে নাই?  ইস!! এখনও মনে পড়লে ঘিন করে, অস্বস্তি-বিব্রত লাগে। Ugliest fight i ever had with someone in PDF. Thread গুলা ডিলিট করতে পারি নাই। ডিফেন্স ফোরামে ওনার মত কম জ্ঞান সম্পন্ন লোক এডমিন/মড না হওয়াই ভাল। ডিফেন্স ছাড়া অর্থনৈতিক ও অন্যান্য বিষয়ে ওনারে ব্যস্ত থাকতে দেও।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> @ghost250 ঐ মিয়া!! মজা লও নাকি?!  চাকরি তো হারামুই সাথে পেটের ভাতও বন্ধ হইয়া যাইব।  পুরা পারমানেন্ট ব্যান মাইরা দিব আমারে, এমনিতেই আমি জাপানে থাকি কিনা তা নিয়া বেচারার অনেক মাথা-ব্যাথা  Booby trap/trench নিয়া ঝগড়ার কথা মনে নাই?  ইস!! এখনও মনে পড়লে ঘিন করে, অস্বস্তি-বিব্রত লাগে। Ugliest fight i ever had with someone in PDF. Thread গুলা ডিলিট করতে পারি নাই। ডিফেন্স ফোরামে ওনার মত কম জ্ঞান সম্পন্ন লোক এডমিন/মড না হওয়াই ভাল। ডিফেন্স ছাড়া অর্থনৈতিক ও অন্যান্য বিষয়ে ওনারে ব্যস্ত থাকতে দেও।



Well yes - treating someone with respect is an important aspect of being a mod. So is having a cool head and clear decision making under chaotic situations. I guess I disqualify under both counts a bit.

I never thought I'd see myself going to Indian forums to provide opinions on Hindutva. I am slowly starting to question my inaction. Better to be pro-active on Hindutva rather than re-active.

I have this person (whom you mention) 'ignored' but I realize they have expertise on economics and maybe some engg. areas. Same with some others. Better I don't see their ignorant posts that will tick me off and fire off incendiary posts in return.

I don't suffer trolls gladly or have any respect for copy/paste 'experts' and people who espouse blatant discriminatory views on religious, social and nationalistic grounds, like Sanghis who peddle hate, lies and disinformation about Muslims here in this sub-forum thinking they can fool everyone. While being on the employ of nondiscriminatory countries and protected by laws and situations overseas which protects themselves as minorities.

But let me clarify my behavior in the last couple of days - which may have been puzzling to some who even know me well, like yourself. I reserve my greatest ire for those who (along with peddling lies) think that false-flagging is a great way to fool people of a certain country (like Bangladesh) and create discord within us as Bangladeshis. As simple folks, we don't keep enough of an 'eye' out for false-flaggers among us.

Sad to note that there are Indian false-flaggers in our sub-forum who peddle subtle divisionary concepts like separate languages and separate cultures (for example for areas like Sylhet and Chittagong). This is increasingly visible regardless of whatever flag they show. As long as you are with Bangladesh - you are with me. If you are not, you are marked. If I see posts that disagree with my views or are plain offensive - I don't shy away from 'ignoring' these folks. I urge others to do the same.

I wish to Allah that there was some way to vet people according to whatever flag they show (there is not, unfortunately) - but with a few posts, you can soon find out, like the most recent 'Sylheti' guy.

Bangladesh is more or less the most homogeneous country in the subcontinent. This is our strength. But with strength and success as a strong Islamic country, you also collect jealous detractors like Hindutva folks who want to weaken and destroy us. Again, people from the neighboring country are sadly these perpetrators. We don't see these subtle schemers coming because of our inherent simplicity and trust. There are decent, sane (and reasonable) Indian folks too, but those don't false-flag here.

Sanghis will constantly come up with imaginary concepts to divide and separate Bangladesh further (as they are constantly trying to do with Pakistan, and succeeding sometimes), which will be counter-productive to our economic progress as Muslim countries.

There are a lot more of these Sanghis than us - and thanks to H1B situation, they are extremely well-funded. For example 'Chetona' folks in Bangladesh peddle anti-islamic imaginary ideas (like this Pahela Baisakh Mongol Shobhajatra crap) from other places that were never (ever!) part of our cultural fabric in the first place (they have been at this 'Hindu-ization of Bangladesh' game since the early fifties, funded by RAW)...they have a firm foothold in academic circles to alter our narratives and to decry (and paint) our genuine Islamic identity as 'Jamati', and having anti-Hindu-minority mentality - which is blatantly untrue. In Bangladesh we probably have the finest example of communal harmony in the subcontinent.

Our enemies like the Sanghis revel in our inability as Bangladeshis to grasp simple concepts about what divides us. Yes - I am for academically cultivating the Sylheti language further and giving Sylhetis their respect as a distinct ethnicity within our country. I personally have Sylhetis within my extended family. That is a great idea.

But I don't support folks who post BJP/RSS videos posing as Bangladeshis that espouse Sylhetis to break away to form their own separate country (as ludicrous as it is), which is schemed only by RSS functionaries and false-flaggers toward their ultimate goal of Hindu Rashtra. Why are RSS'ers so eager to weaken us from within? Think!

Already this is a country so small in area - a result of the sad unequal division where India won most of the arable territory because of this Radcliffe guy. Now Bangladesh is the only strong country in the subcontinent on the basis of economic progress. It is more in the interest of Hindutva folks to weaken us - more than ever, because we stand in the way of the Sanghi plan to convert us all back to Hindus, or worse 'Muslims in name only'. We must be on the lookout here in the sub-forum on who these false-flaggers are and how to separate their subtle de-railing of our narrative from what the 'true' and 'genuine' Bangladeshi narrative is.

To everyone, if I have posted anything wrongly about what I have said above (including grammar mistakes) please point them out. I take a lot of pride in my moral ground and ethical stance, and you are welcome to correct me in any way you like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

@jaibi brother if any resolution is reached about a Mod for BD section please make the announcement here as well .


----------



## El Sidd

The Ronin said:


> Says the guy who is part of the reason this thread has been created for. Let PDF admins and moderators worry about it. That's none of your concern.



I did not get the notification for this. But the answer remains a firm NO


----------



## Bilal9

To reiterate again, just because someone sports a Bangladeshi flag and sports a "bengali" name, does not mean that they are Bangladeshis. The mods of that Turkish forum made a grievous mistake in appointing a false flagger mod to their Bangladesh forum.

At least one third or more of the posters here in the Bangladesh forum are false flaggers, most probably Indian Bengalis.

And no - I am not saying this because I am interested in being the mod.

Allah has given me at least some skills to have a day job and pay mortgage and bills - Alhamdulillah.

Just happy posting and supporting the Bangladesh part of the forum with my meagre knowledge and keeping it free from Hindutva influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rushd Alam

Nergal said:


> If I am allowed to propose a Bangladeshi Mod name ( as @jaibi said in another thread) I propose 2 names , and they are @Avicenna and @UKBengali . The guys are cool headed and mature men and old members and very much tolerant in nature IMHO . They both are living in tolerant society. I think *either *of them will be good mod for this section .
> 
> Thanks and regards
> 
> @jaibi , @Slav Defence


My vote for @Bilal9.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Rushd Alam said:


> My vote for @Bilal9.


@Bilal9 bhai should be a good candidate alongside avicenna!

It was old thread. Now I think perhaps he was right!


Old School said:


> Please employ a PAKISTANI with the knowledge of Bengali and Bangladesh as Mod. This is a strategically sensitive section and you have to be careful in selections. You do not want to undermine the safety of BD dissidents who are at odds with their government. It is still very dangerous to be PAKISTAN friendly in the eyes of BD authorities. @jaibi , @WebMaster


Although Bangladesh govt is no longer such top grade anti Pakistan, still they are intolerant!

And Bengali's mood always swing dangerously !

Like @UKBengali became modi friendly nowadays!

I regret that I voted for him!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Rushd Alam said:


> My vote for @Bilal9.



Bhai you are too kind.  

Be blessed by the Rahma' of Ar-hamar-Rahimi'n....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rushd Alam

Nergal said:


> @Bilal9 bhai should be a good candidate alongside avicenna!
> 
> It was old thread. Now I think perhaps he was right!
> 
> Although Bangladesh govt is no longer such top grade anti Pakistan, still they are intolerant!
> 
> And Bengali's mood swing always dangerously !
> 
> Like @UKBengali became modi friendly nowadays!
> 
> I regret that I voted for him!


What are you saying? Modi friendly??. Really?. May allah give him hidaya... So sad to hear he joined hands with polytheists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Nergal said:


> @Bilal9 bhai should be a good candidate alongside avicenna!
> 
> It was old thread. Now I think perhaps he was right!
> 
> Although Bangladesh govt is no longer such top grade anti Pakistan, still they are intolerant!
> 
> And Bengali mood swing always dangerously !
> 
> Like @UKBengali became modi friendly nowadays!
> 
> I regret that I voted for him!



Bhai be blessed. I don't deserve this position.

Someone more cool headed deserves this spot.

I vote for @Avicenna bhai too.

Anyone wishing to be mod have to pass Chatigao, Sylhet and Borishailla Language test.

Test will be given by native speakers. Translate the following.

1. Oba doijja khoday?

2. Amar bari jaibaini? Satkorar salon khaibaini?

3. O monu? Mor bari Jhalokadi. More dasher peyara khaiso? Oa Jodi khaitey, toy vimnager shondesh ar Faridpurer taler methair kotha koitey na....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## fallstuff

So what's the pay is like ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Wergeland

Have been following defence.pk for around 10 years on and off. Been a member only for a few months now.

Tbh i dont see why the mod needs to be a Bangladeshi, as long as he/she is doing a great job. Mods are supposed to be like referees; being neutral as possible and not being a player on any team. Atleast thats how i see it.

This subforum is great but kinda has few actuve members imo. So while it can be very alive, there are really only a few regulars who post articles or comments. Maybe no more than 10 regulars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> Bhai be blessed. I don't deserve this position.
> 
> Someone more cool headed deserves this spot.
> 
> I vote for @Avicenna bhai too.
> 
> Anyone wishing to be mod have to pass Chatigao, Sylhet and Borishailla Language test.
> 
> Test will be given by native speakers. Translate the following.
> 
> 1. Oba doijja khoday?
> 
> 2. Amar bari jaibaini? Satkorar salon khaibaini?
> 
> 3. O monu? Mor bari Jhalokadi. More dasher peyara khaiso. Jodi khaitey, toi vimnager shondesh and faridpurer taler methair kotha koitey na....


@Bilal9 , নাহ ভাই আপনিও যোগ্য। হ্যাঁ একটু ইমোশনাল আছেন, তবে ভাল মানুষদেরই ইমোশন থাকে। 

And about your tests, I'm sorry to say , even bengali from kolkata can read it if they are prepared!

If someone will try to harm us , its not big deal for them to learn local languages!

If someone's aim is to spying ( like for raw) even non bengalis will learn proper bengali to deceive people! Life is not easy bhai!

Also generally chittagong er khati language Beshir vag Bangladeshi pare na! Tai eta test na howai valo!




Rushd Alam said:


> What are you saying? Modi friendly??. Really?. May allah give him hidaya... So sad to hear he joined hands with polytheists.


Brother, he was not like that in old days. Nowadays he was converted and took India as equal ally of Bangladesh!

So started speaking for sanghis.

It could be his typical BAL idiotic superiority complex though! He believes that India treat us equal ally.

But in reality India want to dominate us, but such people are too blind to see it!

But one thing I disagree with . And that is about monotheism and polytheism ! We should keep in mind that China is actually more polytheists than Indians!

Hindus at least had monotheistic philosophy in upanishad,but chinese lack it totally. Yet I ( we) consider china as the biggest friend of Bangladesh!

@Rushd Alam

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

fallstuff said:


> So what's the pay is like ?



It be a labor of love. Paid in prestige not dollars....



Wergeland said:


> Have been following defence.pk for around 10 years on and off. Been a member only for a few months now.
> 
> Tbh i dont see why the mod needs to be a Bangladeshi, as long as he/she is doing a great job. Mods are supposed to be like referees; being neutral as possible and not being a player on any team. Atleast thats how i see it.
> 
> This subforum is great but kinda has few actuve members imo. So while it can be very alive, there are really only a few regulars who post articles or comments. Maybe no more than 10 regulars.



@The Eagle bhai was doing a fine job and other mods pitch in from time to time, locking threads and keeping the peace generally.

I don't know if we need a full time mod - really......


----------



## fallstuff

Bilal9 said:


> It be a labor of love. Paid in prestige not dollars....
> 
> 
> 
> @The Eagle bhai was doing a fine job and other mods pitch in from time to time, locking threads and keeping the peace generally.
> 
> I don't know if we need a full time mod - really......


Ok , I kinda get it if you have plenty of free time, young, or as they say between employment. 
So do you include this on your resume, do you say great experience as being a moderator on a web form !


----------



## Bilal9

fallstuff said:


> Ok , I kinda get it if you have plenty of free time, young, or as they say between employment.
> So do you include this on your resume, do you say great experience as being a moderator on a web form !



Ah - I don't know about that. 

Maybe some of the senior mods can comment on this.


----------



## khansaheeb

Avicenna said:


> Thanks bud but I wouldn't do justice to that task!
> 
> On a more broad note....I think it's essential to reconcile the feelings between Pakistanis and Bangladeshis given the current scenario in the world.
> 
> And PDF does serve a function as its a highly visible platform.


It's hard to reconcile feelings while Bangladesh gov is on a hanging spree of old Muslim people, who fought for a united Pakistan, for political reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## khansaheeb

Nergal said:


> You are an utterly ignorant person. Go and get some history lesson.
> 
> Bangladesh govt hanged only Jamatis who opposed the creation of Pakistan as well in 1947!
> 
> If someone fought for united Pakistan, all are non jamatis.
> 
> Sohrawardi , Sher e Bangla A.K Fazlul haq, Sheikh Mujibur Rehman all fought for united Pakistan all of them were non Jamatis! and Maududi and his Jamat opposed it!
> 
> What kind of Pakistani you are who don't know the history of creation of your own country, and giving here lecture huh?
> 
> 
> Remember Jamat is just a pro establishment power and not an Islamic power! If our ancestors took the fatwa of moududi , you would never get anything named Pakistan dominion aka united Pakistan!


Please don't list traitors as patriots of Pakistan. Their only goal was for power and money very much alike the power brokers in the west. Sohrawardi , Sher e Bangla A.K Fazlul haq, Sheikh Mujibur Rehman all fought for India and wee , yes, non Jamatis! Look where it has got you (Bangalis) serviles in servitude to India. You could have got freedom but instead you have became poodles to India, where you hang your civilians on their demands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## VikingRaider

khansaheeb said:


> Please don't list traitors as patriots of Pakistan. Their only was for power and money very much alike the power brokers in the west. Sohrawardi , Sher e Bangla A.K Fazlul haq, Sheikh Mujibur Rehman all fought for India and wee , yes, non Jamatis! Look where it has got you (Bangalis) serviles in servitude to India. You got have got freedom instead you have became poodles to India, where you hang your civilians on their demands.


Yes sure . Lahore resolution is indeed fighting for India ! 🤣 🤣

You guys really suffer from inferiority complex, because your creation was in Dhaka, and also the movement started on Eastern side! Truth bites right?

Now can we please stop derailing the thread? This thread is about Bangladeshi mod in PDF and don't worry that's not going to happen!

So please let's stop here. If want to continue the discussion, open a new thread and tag me there! Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

RescueRanger said:


> View attachment 867383



Gotta say - that bulldog's expression is priceless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

